# Fescue Question



## RobertandAndrea (Mar 24, 2013)

Can you grow fescue inside the chicken pen???


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

They will quickly eat it all up. It won't survive them.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

They eat and destroy everything living VERY fast. My run is 16 x 12 and it was covered in grass and weeds. After 2 weeks of 19 6 week old's, it's almost all just dirt.


----------

